# Russian Sage



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with Russian Sage as a taller shrub? It sounds like the wonder-plant in terms of hardiness in the sun or winter.

I have a couple of spots in my bed that get direct sun but also ironically sit on a downward slope so the soil remains a bit damp.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I love it, but if the area is too soggy, it will rot out. It adores abuse and blooms forever. Spirea will be a ton happier there.

I had it in an arid climate and it was unkillable. I've killed 3 in my front bed in 2 years from winter soggy rot in the Mid-Atlantic, with zero irrigation contributing.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Russian sage likes hot weather and well drained to dry soil. In those conditions, it is a great plant. Looks good, grows well and easily, and smells great. As noted above, it does not like wet feet and will do poorly in water logged soil.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

bernstem said:


> Russian sage likes hot weather and well drained to dry soil. In those conditions, it is a great plant. Looks good, grows well and easily, and smells great. As noted above, it does not like wet feet and will do poorly in water logged soil.


I try everything everywhere anyway.  Hope springs eternal!!!

I've also planted salvia like 4x in that bed.

I'm super tempted to get 2 big planters for hyssop and salvia to keep them dry enough not to rot out because they're such long bloomers.

Russian sage actually is just thrilled in zone 6, as long as it's dry. I lived in the high mountains.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@Lawndress You might try Spiderwort in wetter areas, though it doesn't like full sun.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

bernstem said:


> @Lawndress You might try Spiderwort in wetter areas, though it doesn't like full sun.


I have some in my shade. I looooove it.

I only currently have one sun bed, so it's really an issue of my self-control. Lol. If I would make another one in the backyard where I have plenty of sun and I don't get massive street runoff, I could have those things, but the issue is that I would only be able to see it when I'm outside or standing right at a window.


----------

